# Moving from Georgia to Mississauga area



## Beags121 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello everyone. I am in the process of potentially accepting a 3yr expat assignment and our office would be in Mississauga. I am looking for an area for my wife, 3yr old daughter, and myself to reside. We can't buy due to company guidelines so looking at renting a condo or home. Our budget would approximately be $1500-$2400 depending on the housing allowance that is provided. 

I'd be willing to commute about 30 minutes so suburbs outside of Mississauga are fine. Looking for biggest bang for our buck, safe for my family, low crime, and nothing outdated. Pretty tight requests but just looking for some good areas to start a search. Everything in Mississauga is rather old and outdated for the price.

Any help would be great to start a search.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Real estate is very expensive in the Greater Toronto Area (GTA). According to Huffington Post, the average price of a detached house in the city of Toronto is over $800,000. Obviously this would drive up the cost of rentals, however your rental allowance should be enough to get something decent. I have not heard of any "bad" areas of Mississauga in the 30+ years that I lived in Toronto, so I think you will be safe virtually anywhere. You could also consider Oakville (a very nice suburb), Burlington or Milton. 

Also, not sure of situation in Georgia but usually here you need to pay for utilities and take care of lawn etc if renting a house but utilities are usually included if you are renting a condo.

You can use REALTOR.ca -Welcome or Free Kijiji Canada Classifieds | Free Ads | Petites Annonces Gratuites to look for rentals. I prefer realtor.ca because you are less likely to be scammed. (I am not in the real estate business nor is anyone related to me.)

Part of your decision may be based on your work place. Traffic in Mississauga can get very bad during rush hours and what might be a 15 minute trip off hours could be 30 minutes longer during rush hour. In what area or major intersection will you be working. What kind of amenities do you want in your area and will your wife be driving too?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Beags121 said:


> Hello everyone. I am in the process of potentially accepting a 3yr expat assignment and our office would be in Mississauga. I am looking for an area for my wife, 3yr old daughter, and myself to reside. We can't buy due to company guidelines so looking at renting a condo or home. Our budget would approximately be $1500-$2400 depending on the housing allowance that is provided.
> 
> I'd be willing to commute about 30 minutes so suburbs outside of Mississauga are fine. Looking for biggest bang for our buck, safe for my family, low crime, and nothing outdated. Pretty tight requests but just looking for some good areas to start a search. Everything in Mississauga is rather old and outdated for the price.
> 
> Any help would be great to start a search.



Although a city, Mississauga is a suburb of Toronto. You could look in the various parts of Mississauga (it would help to know where your office is located), Brampton, Milton, Oakville, and Burlington.

For you to say that everything in Mississauga is old and outdated is completely and utterly wrong. There are new houses and condos being built in Mississauga every day. The same goes for the other areas that I mentioned.

As for you not being able to buy due to company regulations - that is wrong too. I don't know what kind of authority a company has over you in the US, but here in Canada a company cannot tell you whether or not you can buy a house. That is your business and is between you and the bank from which you get your mortgage. The company has no say in it and if they try to have a say, up here you can tell them to take a hike and to mind their own business.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

luvcanada said:


> Also, not sure of situation in Georgia but usually here you need to pay for utilities and take care of lawn etc if renting a house but utilities are usually included if you are renting a condo.



It all depends on the rental. While in graduate school I rented a condominium townhouse in Waterloo in which the utilities were included (by utilities I mean water, gas, hydro and not cable, phone, etc.) and, because it was a condominium townhouse, they took care of cutting the lawn.


----------



## Beags121 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you very much for a jumping off point. The office is on Matheson Blvd. if you know where that is. Yea, I've come to the realization that Mississauga would be out for what we want. So I am ok with surrounding areas. 

My wife would be doing local commuting as she will not be working. Of course pre-schools and schools in general will come into play with my 3yr old. Would prefer Christian schools but not a requirement. Other than that, a community where my wife and daughter can be active would be great. 

Probably leaning towards a condo or perhaps a town house. Thank you for some of the websites too. I'll probably stick with the sites you recommended.


----------



## Beags121 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks Colchar....please forgive my generality about Mississauga being "old and outdated". What I had meant, was that given my budget, finding something new would be rare. As far as the home buying, it is not prohibited. However, due to the time being a 3yr assignment, it may not be beneficial. However we could purchase. With that we have decided to rent.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Beags121 said:


> Hello everyone. I am in the process of potentially accepting a 3yr expat assignment and our office would be in Mississauga. I am looking for an area for my wife, 3yr old daughter, and myself to reside. We can't buy due to company guidelines so looking at renting a condo or home. Our budget would approximately be $1500-$2400 depending on the housing allowance that is provided.
> 
> I'd be willing to commute about 30 minutes so suburbs outside of Mississauga are fine. Looking for biggest bang for our buck, safe for my family, low crime, and nothing outdated. Pretty tight requests but just looking for some good areas to start a search. Everything in Mississauga is rather old and outdated for the price.
> 
> Any help would be great to start a search.


If you are looking for a < 30 minute commute don't bother looking outside Mississauga.

I worked on the edge of Oakville where it joins with Mississauga in 2007-9 and just commuting across Oakville took ~45 minutes.

Traffic in the GTA is a nightmare.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Traffic from Oakville to Matheson Boulevard during rush hour will take you more than 30 minutes. During evenings/weekends, you can do it in about 30 minutes.
Rent in Oakville: you are able to find condo or townhouse for $1,800 to $2,000.

Christian school for toddlers in Oakville: 
Oakville Christian School | Oakville Independent Schools
JKCS - John Knox Christian School - Oakville
And more Christian schools in Ontario: Schools | Ontario Alliance of Christian Schools


Your budget will also allow you to rent in Meadovale Village (Mississauga). Meadovale Village is in the triangle between highways 401/ 410 / 407). Maybe not the most picturesque place to live, but with newer decent housing.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

JGK said:


> If you are looking for a < 30 minute commute don't bother looking outside Mississauga.
> 
> I worked on the edge of Oakville where it joins with Mississauga in 2007-9 and just commuting across Oakville took ~45 minutes.
> 
> Traffic in the GTA is a nightmare.




Yeah but if he is working on Matheson (would help to know the nearest intersection) he could live in Brampton or Milton and easily commute to the office. And depending on where the office is he could live in certain parts of Etobicoke and have a very short commute.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

EVHB said:


> Traffic from Oakville to Matheson Boulevard during rush hour will take you more than 30 minutes. During evenings/weekends, you can do it in about 30 minutes.



You can get from Oakville to Matheson in a lot less than thirty minutes on evenings and weekends. I live in Brampton (the northeast part of Brampton) and used to date a girl who lived in the Bronte area and I could easily make it to her place in under thirty minutes on evenings and weekends as it is a quick jump down the 410-403-QEW. Depending on where his office is on Matheson he could make it there in a lot less than thirty minutes on evenings and weekends. But the commute to and from work in rush hour? Forget it.


----------



## nataliehahn (May 26, 2012)

Streetsville in Mississauga have new townhomes that are reasonably priced as well as Churchill Meadows which is a new subdivision. Condos around the Square One area are roughly about $1600 for a 2 bed. Both are an easy commute to Matheson. Milton is also a good option, you could get a fairly new detached house for $2200-2400.


----------

